

Another big chapter from web 1.0 is over - idlecool
http://help.yahoo.com/kb/index?page=content&y=PROD_MSNG&locale=en_US&id=SLN8407

======
alexganose
This was destined to happen sooner or later. Sooner it now seems. I spent a
lot of time in those chat rooms, but they have more than been proceeded by the
webs current offerings.

